
Only six countries in the world give women and men equal legal work rights - known
https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2019/mar/01/only-six-countries-in-the-world-give-women-and-men-equal-legal-rights
======
luckylion
Weird. The data is flawed, at least for Germany. We do have "equal pay for
equal work" ("Entgeldgleichheitsgesetz", literally "equal pay law"; the data
says no), we do have paid paternity leave (and it's compulsory for women, they
are compensated with "Mutterschaftsgeld", literally "Motherhoodmoney", defined
in the "Mutterschutzgesetz", "Mother protection law"; they say no), and we
have an added voluntary paid paternity leave that both parents can take
("Elternzeitgesetz", literally "Parent time law").

It's the World Bank, I would've guessed they pay attention to detail, but I
suppose that's naive.

------
Ultramanoid
Spain just passed a law [1] requiring any business with more than 50 employees
to disclose salaries, according to gender and position, to make sure equal pay
is applied. Or to shame them into it, I guess.

[1] ( Spanish ) [https://www.businessinsider.es/empresas-50-trabajadores-
debe...](https://www.businessinsider.es/empresas-50-trabajadores-deberan-
informar-sueldos-382385)

------
milsorgen
I'm not sold on the "unequal" pay issue they cite, at least not in most
Western Nations.

